# Suggestions for Wall Mounting a Projector



## jhan1000 (Jan 27, 2011)

First time poster, long time lurker. :sn:

I just purchased a JVC DLA-HD250 projector and I am trying to figure out how to mount it. For a variety of reasons, I am considering placing it on the back wall a couple of feet above our heads (~5.5 feet above the ground) and wall mounting it.

There seem to be plenty of options for ceiling mounting the projector, but not a lot of wall mount options. Do any of you have any recommendations of the best way to wall mount my projector. Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just put a shelf up. :T


----------



## jhan1000 (Jan 27, 2011)

mechman said:


> Just put a shelf up. :T


Simple, yet effective. Thanks!


----------

